# Bunbury, Western Aus



## fultygp (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone ever worked in Bunbury, Western Australia? I have a friend who moved there last year and works as a mechanic and I've booked a flight to go out on a WHV on 10th Oct 2011 to stay with him but I don't have a trade. I don't mind doing fun jobs or jobs that I probably wouldn't do back home in scotland but eventually it would be good to try and get a 'proper' job if I could. I have recently graduated with a Bachelor's Degree in Business Management and would love it if I could get a Graduate job or something out there. Just wondering if anyone else has visited here and managed to get some work?? Or if anyone has any tips.

Thanks


----------

